

What will be the impact of Rob Malda leaving Slashdot? - Zadoc
http://www.wepolls.com/p/2142218/Rob-Malda,-cofounder-of-slashdot-resigns,-what-will-be-the-impact

======
Zadoc
I am really looking foward to seeing what he does next, and I think Slashdot
is in good hands.

~~~
Zadoc
Although hacker News and Reddit are killing it.

